# SF Bay Area Golden on Craigslist



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I’ve already texted them about the Golden rescues in the area. He looks like a sweetie. ?

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pet/d/san-leandro-golden-retriever-for/6985536657.html


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope the owners will reach out to the GR Rescues you sent them info on especially since they aren't asking a rehoming fee.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

One morning my husband was cruising Facebook and found a golden on the marketplace. Free golden. I called immediately and picked her up within a few hours. I was able to place this golden same day with a friend that was looking for a second dog.


This dog had an interesting story. First owner was in the military. He hunted extensively. He trained the dog very well and she lived a great life with him. When the dog was 8, he was transferred to a foreign country that wouldn't allow him to bring a dog. So he gave her to another military family. Single mom with 2 kids. And after a couple of years, this military family was getting transferred also. The dog had never been mistreated and was super well trained. Like take this dog to a CGC test and pass and take them to a junior hunt test and pass without any training. This was a really good dog.



I took a chance I could place the dog. I was right I did immediately. In Alaska there are so very few goldens in rescue. The golden rescue up here only places maybe 5 a year. 15 years ago they placed 100. 



What I'm suggesting is, get the dog. I bet you could find a home pretty darn quick. I wouldn't wait and hope for a rescue that may or may not have the funds to pick up the dog.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I also emailed the rescues about him. Homeward Bound is phenomenal. The last time I emailed them about a free Golden on Craigslist, they told me they could take her if I could deliver her to them, which I did. NGRR is wonderful, also. I’ll see what either one of them say. ?


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

kwhit said:


> I also emailed the rescues about him. Homeward Bound is phenomenal. The last time I emailed them about a free Golden on Craigslist, they told me they could take her if I could deliver her to them, which I did. NGRR is wonderful, also. I’ll see what either one of them say. ?



I have a Golden that I adopted from NGRR. Thank you for contacting them. I hope this Golden lands in a safe, loving home.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I'll forward to TrueLove Rescue. They have many fabulous families on the waiting list.
PS: Alex has been adopted ))))))))


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

kwhit said:


> I’ve already texted them about the Golden rescues in the area. He looks like a sweetie. ?
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pet/d/san-leandro-golden-retriever-for/6985536657.html


This is to let you know that TrueLove Rescue have contacted the ad owner but the GR was already gone.


----------

